# playlinda parking area 8



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

well the upwelling has left water temp was nice. 1-2 ft surf and clear. there was alot of bait running in the surf, and off the beach seen that while yaking the shark baits. we wound up catching 2 small pomps 3 palmettos and small whitting. no solid hook ups on the shark rigs. I just hope the amount of bait we seen yesterday and what I was told this morning is a sign that the summertime hit or miss is comming to an end!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

mjg3 said:


> w 3 palmettos


Do you mean Palometas?

If so, what did you get them on?


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

not such a great speller, yes palometas. 2 on shrimp and 1 on clam


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

mjg3 said:


> not such a great speller, yes palometas. 2 on shrimp and 1 on clam


That's the only surf fish I like better than a pompano... Hard to come by around these parts. I'll take 'em off your hands, anytime.


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

I was just there this past Friday..(figured i would give it shot considering ill be living in the titusville/mims area for a couple months) unfourtanetly I didnt hook up with anything, but then again i was there to man ly get used to casting a conventional reel and long rod. 

Good to hear the bait is showing up though.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

mjg3 said:


> I just hope the amount of bait we seen yesterday and what I was told this morning is a sign that the summertime hit or miss is comming to an end!


The big bait runs have already come and gone... There was more bait this year than I've ever seen, so there might be some big pockets still out there. Don't hold your breath for any major carnage. There was 4 or 5 straight weeks of bait bombing, followed by 3 weeks of cold water upswells. I don't think we're gonna see anymore big action this season, but I hope that I'm wrong.


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

solid7 said:


> The big bait runs have already come and gone... There was more bait this year than I've ever seen, so there might be some big pockets still out there. Don't hold your breath for any major carnage. There was 4 or 5 straight weeks of bait bombing, followed by 3 weeks of cold water upswells. I don't think we're gonna see anymore big action this season, but I hope that I'm wrong.


 at playlinda???? must have been during the week. we havent seen much except for cool water temps and 2 large nurse sharks on the big gear. and hard heads on the surf gear on the weekends


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just to the south a few miles... But it was on for weeks. I'm talking from as far north as Cocoa Beach, to as far South as Jensen Beach. I live right next to the beach, so I've got a constant eye on the surf. I work in South Florida, so I watch it from that end, too.

I believe I posted a bait report a month or two ago....

Those cold watertemps really put a dent in the seasonal fishing. We pretty much missed out on August tarpon here. Not holding my breath for them to show up again....


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

Those cold watertemps really put a dent in the seasonal fishing. We pretty much missed out on August tarpon here. Not holding my breath for them to show up again....[/QUOTE] its just been a strange season, we had days at playlinda we couldnt buy a bite. on the surf or shark gear


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

So I reserve the right to be wrong...

There ARE some good bait runs going. BIG mullet schools. We're getting reports of tarpon, but I haven't personally seen any. (that' doesn't mean anything, BTW)


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

if theres no fish at lot 8, try lot 10


----------

